# Female, 5 yr old, NH.



## Johnhackett (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a 5 year old female german Shepard. She has been spayed and is a great dog, very smart. I have had her since she was a puppy. I am moving to New Zealand and can not take her where I am going. She has lived in the country all her life and stays on the property..she has her doggie door. She is great when she gets to know you but if you are not home…she will not let anyone in side the house or allow them to take anything away. She is a natural guard dog and protective of the ones she loves. She is not a city dog. I will only give her to a good home where she will be loved and cared for, I do not seek money…I seek a loving home for her. She is a big dog…about 100 pounds and not fat.I live in Tamworth NH phone is 603-236-1435 ask for John


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

John, I am going to notify a mod to move your thread to the appropriate forum.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Bumping for John! Any pictures? That always helps.


----------

